# Gibts auch so was wie StringToInt?



## Gast1 (22. Feb 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen,

bin fleißig am programmieren und hab jetz nen dummen Fehler bei der PARAM Übergabe entdeckt.
Eingelesen werden ja Strings, aber ich brauch das als INTEGER Wert.

Könnte mir jemand die Funktion sagen, wenn eine dafür gibt? (was ich ja stark annehm weil in C usw gibts das ja auch aber hier find ichs nirgends  )

DANKEEE schonmal im voraus. lg


----------



## Wildcard (22. Feb 2005)

```
String s = "1234";
int i = Integer.parseInt(s);
```


----------



## Sky (22. Feb 2005)

Schon mal mit der Such-Funktion probiert...?


```
String s = ....;
int i = Integer.parseInt( s );
```


----------



## Gast1 (23. Feb 2005)

Vielen Dank, ich dachte das das so ähnlich wie in C is und hab schon fast ne Stunde lang gesucht gehabt.
Aber da konnt ich ja lange nach dem falschen suchen


----------



## bambi (23. Feb 2005)

Abfangen der Exception nicht vergessen - wenn der Wert kein int ist:


```
String myString = "5";
try  {
   int myInt = Integer.parseInt(myString);
}  catch (NumberFormatException nfe)  {
    System.out.println(myString + " ist kein int-Wert");
}
```


----------



## Sky (23. Feb 2005)

bambi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> //...
> }  catch (NumberFormatException nfe)  {
> System.out.println(myString + " ist kein int-Wert");
> ...



Nur der Vollständigkeit halber: Die Klasse System hat nebem dem PrintStream *out* auch noch den PrintStream *err*. Ich bin der Meinung, dass man in catch-Blöcken deshalb besser 
	
	
	
	





```
System.err.println(...);
```
 schreiben sollte. 

Ein Vorteil daran ist, ich kann per *setOut* und *setErr* die Ausgaben der Streams von der Console z.B. in Datein umleiten und somit "log"-Meldungen von Fehler-Meldungen in 2 unterschiedliche Dateien trennen.


----------

